# NEW USA Trains center cupola caboose



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

The center cupola caboose is now available. It’s great that a "North Eastern" hack is finally here. The caboose lives up to the nice detail that we have become accustomed to with USA TRAINS products but, there were a few things that I noticed right out of the box. These things are not major but I had to ask why.


USA TRAINS needs to update the wheel pickups. Once again, brushes are used. This is "Old Tech" these days guys and, this does add big time drag on the car. Adding a little WD40 on the contact points on the wheels fixes this. Nice features are its rechargeable battery circuit, Kadee coupler ready, has a fan driven smoke unit, crisp graphics, a brakemen in the cupola and, metal knuckle couplers. 


There are about 10 or 12 road names available now and, they all have this "little" error.


The photo above has a view that isn’t in USA’s ad in the current Garden Railways. Do you see the error? Look at the grab on the right bottom. You see an "L" and "NE". The opposite side of the caboose has an "R" and "NE". DOH! It’s appears that the artwork had "left and right" indicators that were transferred to the printing stamp by accident. I used a Q-tip dipped in automotive brake fluid to remove them. This will leave a shiny spot but a dab of Dull of your choice and, no one will know.


The brakemen figure is a nice touch, because of his placement he can only be seen looking at the front end. The center wall on the side view of the cupola blocks his presence. Since the cupola is removable access to him is easy. What is not easy is moving him and his chair. The chair is placed on a square post not just glued by its legs. You need to fit a hobby knife under all 4 legs the carefully cut the post enough so you can snap it off. Once you do that, a little filing on the bottom of the chair and a drop of CA and he’s ready to be re-positioned. Now he will be visible in the side and front windows. 


Even with these little boo-boo’s I give it an A -. This crummy is a welcomed addition for everyone…not just us Nor’Easters.
Caboose photo below has fixes and a light weathering.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Good review. I made a long post about mine in rolling stock under "Northeast caboose arrives:"

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

I replaced the plungers with ball bearing wheels. I was surprised the lights are all incandescents--I would have expected LEDs


Moving the brakeman is a great idea!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review Bob! 
im looking forward to getting one of these! 

I just checked out the models at Ridge Road Station over the weekend.. 
One thing stood out for me, that I will probably try to fix.. 
the handrails looks needlessly oversized to me..maybe done for the sake of robustness.. 
but I will probably take them out and replace with more scale-sized wires.. 
a minor thing perhaps, but something that stood out to me right away.. 


one question on your review..you said "The brakemen figure is a nice touch, because of his placement he can only be seen looking at the front end. The center wall on the side view of the cupola blocks his presents. " 

presents? like Christmas presents? 
im not quite sure what you are saying there..could you clarify? 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

My spelling error.. It's corrected now.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Didn't see your postings on the caboose.. I should have added my post to that thread.. Duh..

I'm not sure if the Aristo caboose is 1:29 or not.. BUT I did read that it was modeled after the famous Lionel caboose of the 1050's


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Bob! 
I didnt get "presence"! 'doh.. 
I thought maybe he had some "gear" with him or something! 
like a suitcase or clipboard or something like that.. 

I doubt the Lionel caboose has anything at all to do with this USA trains caboose.. 
both are simply based on the same prototype..but thats probably the only connection between the Lionel caboose and the USA Trains caboose.. 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder about that. The USAT center cupola caboose appears to be VERY close to Lionel's model of same, and the USAT "dockside" steam locomotive is identical. Of course, that could just be fidelity t the same prototype. But I wonder if there are cost savings involved in developing cad plans for a model, and just scaling them up?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Picky Picky. Really now, we got Grammar checks.







I think one of the reasons they did the brushes as it saves money keeps cost down same as adding the LED kind of follows Lewis lead.







I'm still waiting on my caboose I'll know Wed if I get one. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 15 Mar 2010 10:54 AM 
Picky Picky. Really now, we got Grammar checks.









If you are referring to me, I honestly didnt make the connection..









Scot


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob, Thanks for posting the review and photo of the CNJ road name. I plan on picking one up next week at York. 

lownote, what BB wheel sets did you use?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
Good to see a post from you!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ward H on 15 Mar 2010 07:42 PM 
Bob, Thanks for posting the review and photo of the CNJ road name. I plan on picking one up next week at York. 

lownote, what BB wheel sets did you use? 


I used the proline wheels from Train-li--two axles pickup power.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Not the USAT caboose... The Aristo caboose.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Charles...YES, I'm still here.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 15 Mar 2010 08:35 AM 
I wonder about that. The USAT center cupola caboose appears to be VERY close to Lionel's model of same, 

It's the Aristo caboose that looks like Lionel's NOT the USAT caboose.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Lionel also has a "North East" caboose that looks like the USAT caboose.. 
so I think its both. 
(Lionel looks like Aristo, and Lionel also looks like USAT..two different styles of caboose)


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob I wanted to jump on the cabeese wagon !!
Nice rightup Bob.
Not to steel your'e thunder.
Here goes.
*February 12, 2010 15:23:39 MST * HA HA HA !!!Well Charlie Brown has a new place to stay worm in!!I went to visit Charlie @ USA's today!!








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]The smoke unit is under the coupla!I'll give it a try this weekend!








[/img]So how does it look with the GP7?








[/img]They just got a few , will have to weight for the other!Power for the lights and smoke is taken from the track just like the older units.I think the only diff. in units would be the "fan".The nine volt is for lights if you want to have them on when on a siding.I do not use that feature.We ran the unit this Sunday at a train show.The layout works O.K. but the cabooses lights worked better with the train running to fast for a show and that track layout.The light flikered and I couldn't produce any smoke @ a safe speed.When you have the unit on a test bench you can hear the smoke unit's fan going!!When we ran it on the layout I couldn't hear the fan.The thing does send smoke up and out the side of the smoke stack like It's suppose to!I will try to get some smoke this weekend from the smoke unit.I did not buy this unit for the smoke, I hardly run any thing with smoke.The caboose looked like B&M's crummy's "small".No one noticed it as " Ro's New Caboose"In closing : Nice looking Heavy well trackin Nice interour lights work like they should with track power the coupa comes off easy , to add smoke flued " use bigger funnell than given" Smoke unit Hmmmm. The roof comes off with just removing 4 screws!! I did add some HOMIES to the interour. No one noticed. The fella that came with the unit " small" The unit lookes great with the older GP7 and I'm Happy!Sean


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 16 Mar 2010 06:14 AM 
Lionel also has a "North East" caboose that looks like the USAT caboose.. 
so I think its both. 
(Lionel looks like Aristo, and Lionel also looks like USAT..two different styles of caboose) 

Remarkable...ain't it??


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 17 Mar 2010 03:11 AM 
Bob I wanted to jump on the cabeese wagon !!
Nice rightup Bob.
Not to steel your'e thunder.


Thanks Sean... No thunder stolen.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well my undec finally showed up today. Really looks nice. Thanks for the heads up on the conductor/brakeman placement. Will have something to work on today changeing the guy around and installing different couplers and lettering. Anybody get the little funnel mentioned to fill the smoke unit? Seems I did not get one. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's REALLY little. I think I already lost it


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well finish doing a little surgery on my caboose. Got the Conductor/brakeman moved. Also installed AC couplers. Now the fun began as now you have to shim the trucks to get the right coupler height. Also there is very close clearance on the truck swiveling and can contact on of the battery boxes. the flange of the wheel will just touch so to make sure it does not cause a problem I just filed a small amount of the box. Also the AC couplers have thicker draw bars and if you look carefully under the car when you swivel the trucks the wheel hit part of the bracket that holds the brake chain. This may affect folks who use very sharp curves so you should check it. Other than that the caboose is great. Will fin sh lettering and painting the roof walks and it will be ready for service. 
This pick should be the area showing area for Kadee coupler instqall 




















This show the washers that I used to raise the height up for coupler match to other AC cars. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Carefull of the end / ladder even though it's metal they seem flimsy. 
Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one question RJ, and im not being a smart ASS, How does shimming the body change the hieght on a TRUCK mounted coupler ???????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops I got so engrossed and typing that I messed up. Thanks Nick need somebody to keep me straight. What I was really trying to do is raise the body to get better swing of the truck as I was getting some contact on the battery box and the brake chain bracket. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I ended up filing the lower inside corner of the battery box a tiny bit--just snipped a little bit off


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh so you found yours lownote







. Later RJD


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I just picked up a Santa Fe caboose from Mr. Ro's shop in Malden today. I'm quite happy with the chunky, solid design, and the detail is fine for my needs. My only gripe is that the plunger pistons used to transmit current from the track to the lights and smoke generator are almost useless. Even at high speeds, there's insufficient current to illuminate the darn thing or power the smoke generator. This is illustrative of my one gripe about USA Trains equipment: while the basic elements of their products executed very well, the same can't be said with respect to their smoke units, attempts at sound (i.e., the dockside switcher), etc. Effects just aren't their thing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A bit confused: are you saying that the power pickups are current limited, and cannot supply enough current, or are you saying that the electronics need a higher track speed (voltage) to operate? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not the case with mine--although I have not tested the smoke generator, the lights come on very bright for me. I have my track set at a constant 21 volts, and the lights are very bright, which leads me to believe they aren't current limited. If I get a chance this weekend I'm going to pull the lamps and put leds in


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also had no problem with the lighting or smoke unit, worked fine and I run a constant 19. 8 volts to the rails. Sounds like he may need to install the back up battery. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Incandescent lamps self current limit, to a point. You design the bulb to operate at a certain voltage. The resistance of the filament increases as it heats up. May still be cheaper than an LED and resistor, manufacturing/assembly, or just plain parts cost. Incandescent bulbs have better light dispersion, so they are still used for illumination inside cars most often. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The stock lights seemed too bright to me, and the three leds seems about right. But we like to run at dusk and in the dark--if it's too bright in the dark it's off-putting. If you want to see them in daylight then they need to be brighter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, most non-regulated lighting is designed for the "average" voltage, medium running speed. Put stuff on a constant voltage layout and I agree, almost always too bright! 

My Aristo HW coaches are hot to the touch on the roof! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it's is what ever turns your bippy. for me I'm not that particular how the lighting is. I'm good to go. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well im still waiting on mine, What would trip my bippy would be to Have my NYC version in my hands.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a B&O version of the new USAT caboose from my LHS two weeks back. I like it pretty much. No modifications yet, but I did apply some CRC-2-26 on the electrical contact/wheel surfaces to lower the rolling resistance. My only "gripe" is that the red color on my model seems way too bright - going to need some darkening/dulling. My Aristo B&O "steel" caboose seems a bit more prototypical in color. I also found the seated figure to be somewhere between O and S scale. The cupola floor on that side (under the seated figure) could not have been lowered because there is a vertically-oriented circuit board directly underneath; the battery is on the opposite side.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got my undec caboose lettered. I did paint the roof walk black which made it look a little better.










Later RJD


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 23 Mar 2010 08:27 AM 
Finally got my undec caboose lettered. I did paint the roof walk black which made it look a little better.


Later RJD 


Nice decal job..









Last Friday I got to try out the smoke unit on mine. I wish I could say it was awesome but, I can't..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job RJ 







Im still waiting on mine to arrive...........


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I got the last Jersey Central that Charlie had at the East Coast show on Friday morning, they were selling fast. The only defect was the R right and L left printed on the side from the painting pads. They were easy to remove. The interior lights are way to bright will have to change to LEDs. The markers are cool and to scale. Easy to install the battery and changed the figure to a more scale one. He was either the wrong scale or 3'11" tall, just didn't look right. Also moved him to a window seat. Colors are perfect, comes with metal couplers, smoke works better then some engines I have and yes there is allot of drag on the power pickup wheels. So much that it pulled empty hoppers off a curve, will have to figure something out for that. And boy does it have some weight. Have two of the Pennsy's on order for the next shipment in a couple months accorrding to Charlie. Jake


----------

